# That thread you wanted to post, but it was just too... weird. :D



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Threads, questions, posts that were just way too weird to put on TC.... Here is the place for them. Anything.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I wanted to ask people how often in summer but I thought some might consider it weird and I restrained, as I always do in similiar cases.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Aramis said:


> I wanted to ask people how often in summer but I thought some might consider it weird and I restrained, as I always do in similiar cases.


But....you did, didn't you?


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I've made a couple of those threads and they never got accepted :lol:


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> But....you did, didn't you?


Oh, sorry, I did - I got confused, it was starting "how often in autumn" poll that I've restrained from.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Aramis said:


> Oh, sorry, I did - I got confused, it was starting "how often in autumn" poll that I've restrained from.


Start it.  ...................


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I actually don't know many people's genders on TC, and I've always wanted to ask....


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I post everything I really want to. I don't do hallucinogenics (can't afford them), so none of my posts are weird.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Comparisons between literary figures and composers.. I shall think about it some more, but there's something about that I really don't like.


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

I often start typing questions by typing "Hi guys" and then pretty all the time remove the words because I don't want to assume that it's all guys. It's not that weird but.....just wanted to mention it.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Aramis said:


> I wanted to ask people how often in summer but I thought some might consider it weird and I restrained, as I always do in similiar cases.


How often what in summer?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I think anyone who was around when the "sexual fetish" thread was posted can pretty much handle anything "thread topic-wise" at this point :lol:


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

EricABQ said:


> How often what in summer?


How often in summer.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Comparing composers to movie directors. Like one time I was talking about cinema and stuff with someone and I said: David Lynch is like the Stravinksy of cinema or something like that. And then we started to do more comparisons, trying to match the directors with all the other composers but I don't know if that makes any sense to other people so I wouldn't open that topic here :lol:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

A thread where we all write in big letters.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Couchie;541150A said:


> thread where we all write in big letters.


Yes, Couchie, you are genius. Start that thread....


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

mstar said:


> Yes, Couchie, you are genius. Start that thread....


Stop shouting! >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Taggart said:


> Stop shouting! >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


No kidding--I could hear this racket from the Religious Music section. Glad to see nobody's hurt themselves, in any case.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> No kidding--I could hear this racket from the Religious Music section. Glad to see nobody's hurt themselves, in any case.


Hey.... I'm not shouting, my words are just extra-loud because we have no body language at TC. (Ever heard that quote?)


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

How often can we make a new thread? Are there any rules? Appears no rules, which is excellent.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

The tough guys thread. Where we all show how tough we are.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I post everything I really want to. I don't do hallucinogenics (can't afford them), so none of my posts are weird.


All your posts are weird to normal people like me.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ArtMusic said:


> How often can we make a new thread? Are there any rules? Appears no rules, which is excellent.


Sorry you have passed your allowance.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Couchie said:


> A thread where we all write in big letters.


What did you say? .


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, I wanted to ask a synesthesia question about which classical piece _smells_ better...


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Tristan said:


> Well, I wanted to ask a synesthesia question about which classical piece _smells_ better...


Seriously, thread started. Wait for it....


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Judging by some of the threads I've seen, nothing is too weird to post -- only too divisive maybe.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm waiting for my Nostalgia thread to come out.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

mstar said:


> I'm waiting for my Nostalgia thread to come out.


It will and so will anything else that you would care to imagine . Incidentally what nostalgia,you're not old enough to have nostalgia.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> The tough guys thread. Where we all show how tough we are.


I would lose that thread


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

moody said:


> It will and so will anything else that you would care to imagine . Incidentally what nostalgia,you're not old enough to have nostalgia.


HEY! Fine, I'll prove you wrong _mathematically._

If I experience nostalgia, then I am old enough to experience nostalgia. 
I experience nostalgia. 
Use the Law of Detachment to draw a final conclusion from the two true statements above?
*I am old enough to experience nostalgia.* ut:


----------

